# Side-mounted firebox



## AllenOK (May 17, 2006)

A couple days ago, I had to go to Lowe's to get something I needed for my Dremel.  Just on a whim, I walked over to where I bought my grill last year.  Guess what?  They now carry the side-mounted firebox!  YeeHAA!!!!  I'm going to get it in a week or two, then I can smoke some really big items (I was previously using the offset smoking method).  Heck, I could even do a couple small turkeys at once if I wanted to.


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2006)

LOL, you sound like kid in a toy store!! Have fun when you get it!!


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2006)

lol... Home depot always gets Paulie in trouble too.... there's always ONE more thing he NEEDS.


----------



## JohnL (May 17, 2006)

I'm considering one of those also Allen. I already have 2 smokers, one that I made from an old stainless steel swimming pool filter and one ECB water smoker. Both are a bit tempermental about temperature control, so I'm hoping the offset firebox will help. I also like the fact that you can use these as a regular charcoal grill, so it has more than one function. My Brinkman gas grill is great for a quick meal at the end of a long day, but I really miss the taste of a charcoal grilled steak or burger when I have time to start the coals. Does anyone on site have one of these grill/smokers or have used one in the past?


----------



## AllenOK (May 18, 2006)

Here's the website for Char-Broil, the brand grill I have.

http://www.charbroil.com/consumerwebhome/ConsumerProducts.aspx

Apparently, they don't have my grill listed.  I wonder if they discontinued it?  I hope not, as the instruction manual I got with my grill had a small catalog to order replacement parts and accessories.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 18, 2006)

Allen, I have that same grill (awesome cast iron grates) I bought mine without the smoker box and later ordered it off the char-broil web site. I love it. I really love the fact that it is expandable so you don't have to buy it if you don't need it and you can always add it later. Great grill for anyone! P.S. Keep those grates VERY well oiled or they will rust


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 18, 2006)

Actualy i have a chargrill, not the char broil. My neighbor has the char broil. They are both equally awesome, except i don't know if you have those fat cast iron grates


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 18, 2006)

I have a Char-Griller too, & love it.  (Here's their website:  http://www.chargriller.com/grills.html).  

I bought ours quite a few years ago as a Father's Day gift for my husband.  Bought the outside firebox too, but believe it or not, haven't used it yet.  Perhaps it's time to give it a try - lol!!!

You do have to love those thick cast-iron grates!!  After all the use ours has gotten over the years, they're just as non-stick now as a well-seasoned cast-iron pan.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 18, 2006)

I *LOVE* the grills with the side-mounted firebox for smoking meats! I've used them several times at friend's houses .... unfortunately I can't have one here since I live in an apartment and our fire codes won't even let us have any kind of BBQ/Grill/Smoker within 20-feet of any building or overhanging structure (which includes tree limbs). The only clear spot I could put one is in a spot where we've been told we can't put one!

When I can find a house ... the one I really want has the firebox on one end, the grill in the middle, and a smokebox on the other end (about the size of the grill in the middle but mounted vertically).


----------



## AllenOK (May 19, 2006)

Whoops!  That's what I get for not double-checking before spouting off at the fingers.  I actually have a Char-Griller, not a Char-Broil.  I have the Super-Pro.  I love that thing, and those cast-iron grates.  I can't wait to get the firebox and smoke meats that way.  Normally, I do the "off-set" method, and use two grates, on the left side, with a drip pan underneath that.  Fire on the right side, near the air intake.  Once I get the firebox, I'll be able to use the entire grill for smoking.  I'll have enough room to do a couple briskets, or several racks of ribs, or a couple turkeys, or several chickens, or 6 - 8 pork butts.  I could do even more, if I'd put something small up on the warming rack while I'm smoking.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 19, 2006)

The box is easy to mount, you have to punch out some metal holes, but they are serrerated so they pop out with a hammer and screwdriver. The side box can also be used as a small grill so if you just need to cook one or two things and don't want to waste a lot of charcoal. you need 2 people to mount it because it is heavy and akward to hold and bolt at the same time.


----------



## nufsed (Jun 1, 2006)

*CharGriller here, too !*

On Memorial Day (two days ago) I went to my Lowe's store and finally bought the CharGriller that I had been eyeing for a while.  My previous grill was my third Char-Broil in a row, this one now three years old and falling apart.  Admittedly, this was one of their "lower-level" cheapies and their upper models are no doubt better(!) I've been comparing for a while and features-to-price, the CharGriller wins hands down. I love the adjustable charcoal tray, the size of the grill, the full-access opening, the warming rack, _but_ the cast iron grates were the deciding factor for me... chromed-steel-wire racks will not be allowed in my deck again!
  I got the Super Pro along with the fire box; Lowes had several assembled on hand and no extra charge, so I just couldn't pass it up.  (Some were assembled incorrectly, you have to take a good look!)  I seasoned the grates for two hours and started grilling away...can't get over how evenly the heat is distributed. The grates are in the oven as I type this getting their third round of seasoning.
I've not had it long enough to have a real track record with it, but so far I love it.  

Ricky


----------



## nufsed (Jun 7, 2006)

To follow-up a bit: In the short time I've had this CharGriller I have grilled beef, pork, poultry and veggies; I have smoked a full packer (brisket) and "indirect-grilled" Beer Can Chicken and baby-back ribs. I'm gaining ten pounds a day, but you should see the grin on my face!

I LOVE this grill! 

Seriously, if anyone is looking at charcoal grills or grill/smokers, they do themselves a disservice if they don't take a look at this machine. $120 for the grill, add $55 for the firebox
While researching grills, I found an awesome site that is packed with info and it has a forum dedicated to grilling/smoking/gas/charcoal/wood outdoor cooking: http://www.barbecuebible.com/board/
The site belongs to Steven Raichlen, author of numerous BBQ books and recipes. Lots of info
Nufsed


----------



## KellyM (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a New Braunfels cooker with an offset firebox that I love dearly. Apparently New Braunfels has now been swallowed by Charbroil. Ah, well. 

However, it is the design I love, no matter who makes it. It is wonderful to be able to cook ribs and chicken, (and other meats that tend to turn into torches as soon as you turn your back on a standard grill) with nary a care in the world. If you entertain, it allows you to go mingle with your guests instead of constantly hovering over the grill with a spray bottle.

Two accessories I would recommend. First, (if the company your cooker is made by offers it) splurge, and get the propane starter. With one of these cookers, it is definitely worth it to use genuine charcoal, rather than briquettes, and this can be a little harder to start. Yes, you can use a chimney starter, (and probably will if you need to refill your firebox while cooking) but it is just so danged easy and quick to pour your charcoal in, fire up the propane burner, and get cooking in a matter of minutes. (The propane burner is only to start your charcoal and quickly get it to the coals stage and ready for cooking. You don't actually use the propane for cooking your meat.)

Second, get one of those remote probe thermometers. You know, the wireless kind that has a probe connected to a transmitter, and a receiver you can take with you and check the temperature of your meat from virtually anywhere on the premises. I have one made by NU-Temp that I have had for years and still works just dandy, but I am sure by now there are many to choose from. Just make sure it has an audible alarm to tell you when your meat is done. Recently I saw one that had dual probes and readouts; one to tell you the temperature of your meat, and another to tell you the temperature inside your cooker. This would be THE one to have. This way, not only could you monitor the temperature of your meat, you could tell if your firebox needs refilling.

At one party I was having recently, a couple had eaten my ribs, then accosted me to demand my "recipe for the marinade." All I had done was to dust the ribs down with seasoning salt and garlic powder, and cooked them with mesquite charcoal. That was a good feeling.

Oh, and one other thing. When I first cooked ribs, (and before I got the thermometer) I kept checking them to see if they were done, and couldn't understand why they were still red after quite a long time of cooking. Well, that was the "Smoke ring" which is a very desirable thing with this kind of cooking. Ideally, a caramelized crust will form with the smoke ring underneath, but if you don't cook it quite hot enough, all you will see is the red smoke ring. It's about the color of the red edges on the barbequed pork at a Chinese restaurant. If this happens to you, check with a thermometer. 

A nice thing about this kind of cooker is you have an amazingly large window as to when ribs are "done", so my first rib effort came out just fine, even though I did cook them for way longer than necessary. 


Kelly


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a Charbroil Brand offset smoker, love it.Not the greatest pic of it.


----------

